# whats wrong with my 98' 200SX manual trans?



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I picked up a 1998 200SX with 47k miles for 700 dollars. Has 5sp trans.

prob is that from what the dealer says has a bad gearbox, owner said maybe clutch is bad too.

Anyways had a friend that know alot more cars drive it and see whats wrong. and this is what he posted on other board asking for advice.

Took at a look at Bbc84's beater tonight becaue he was complaining about some problems in the previous similarly named thread. There's definately a few problems with the manual trans.

1) The clutch is fucked up somehow, it grabs waaaaay too late and feels very awkward. Its also freaking heavy as hell; about as heavy as an ACT Xtreme duty PP.

2) Secondly; as soon as you're running under gear, it makes a distinct and loud whirring noise as you climb the revs up as far as 3-4 RPMs, might have quieted down after that, not too sure. The noise immediately goes away when you push the shifter farther into gear.

I was thinking it might be low in trans oil, but a visual check didn't see any leaking gaskets or signs of damage, etc.. 

FYI: This is a '98 Nissan 200sx FWD GA16 manual, operated mechanically by shift rods.


The car is complely stock. And this is my first stick car so i dont realy know what it meant when he said the clucth was very grabby and heavy compared to his 240SX.

I did some research on other boards and it says i might be low on trans fluid, which would make the whining sound, but the sound goes away when i hold the shifter up more into the gate.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id drop the tranny and replace the clutch neways..but it sounds like the sinkros


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

you got yours for $700 you say? that's a really good buy... considering the amount of money you saved and ur tranny's already out... i would suggest that you could always CONSIDER an sr20 swap... i would only suggest this if it's in your future plans and if you've got the time... i mean... you might as well... y'know?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

RivStar said:


> you got yours for $700 you say? that's a really good buy... considering the amount of money you saved and ur tranny's already out... i would suggest that you could always CONSIDER an sr20 swap... i would only suggest this if it's in your future plans and if you've got the time... i mean... you might as well... y'know?


He needs to fix his tranny problem.. what does that have to do with spending additional thousands on a motor swap?

You just need to drop the tranny and inspect it.. see what's wrong visually.. anything else is pure speculation.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes i did pay 700 dollars for it, but it has bad trans, and the trunk has a pretty big dent and gash in it from previous owner backing into a sign. still worth it though since car is i guess fully loaded with everything execpt leather. (dont know if that was even an option)

How hard is it to take apart the trans, and inspect. or even do an entire trans swap since i found a 98' trans with 50k miles for around 400 dollars. labour is the only thing im worried about.

also where is the fill hole for the transmission, i might try seeing if it just needs more lube. is it the bolt with square 1/4" socket facing the front of the car? or is there annother place were i can see how much fluid i got in the trans and fill from there? 

because at other sites, the whine sound they say might be associated with low fluid. but i dont have any leaks around the gaskets or seals.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Bbc84 said:


> Yes i did pay 700 dollars for it, but it has bad trans, and the trunk has a pretty big dent and gash in it from previous owner backing into a sign. still worth it though since car is i guess fully loaded with everything execpt leather. (dont know if that was even an option)
> 
> How hard is it to take apart the trans, and inspect. or even do an entire trans swap since i found a 98' trans with 50k miles for around 400 dollars. labour is the only thing im worried about.
> 
> ...


Hi, I read the FSM and it says the fluid level is checked by removing the Speedometer pinion (this is from the 96 FSM posted as a sticky) and the level should be 2.24 to 2.6 inches below the opening at the outside edge. See picture if this is not clear. MA-25 This is for the GA 1.6
If there is anything wrong with your gearbox it will cost lots more than the 400, and you can change it yourself. So thats the way I would go. I am amazed that you have to check the level like this. I bet my 97 has never been checked. The square plug BTW looks like the drain plug.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

yea i read the FSM. I was looking all around for that speed pinon thing but i still cant find it. 

ill have my friend come by and check it out tomarrow to see if he can find where that thing is.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Speedometer pinion is on the top of the transaxle. I believe it has a 10 mm bolt that secures it to keep it from poping out.
Some have said that you can just remove the oil fill plug (its the one that is higher off the ground) and see if it is level with the hole.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

dont worry about the FSM way to check the level. its stupid.

just replace all the oil in the tranny for good measure. might make your problems dissapear. and it only takes like 10 minutes. and costs about 10 bucks.

a few tips:

-leave the car on the ground because i think it drains more properly that way. plus the level will be correct when you fill it.

-when filling it, use some sort of flexible tube(i used the tube from a manual gas pump) insert one end into the tranny fill hole, and place the other end wherever you feel comfortable pouring oil and watching the hole.

-as soon as oil starts coming out of the fill hole, its full. its very simple and impossible to over-fill.

-our cars use about 4 quarts of 80w90 gear oil (some sources say 75w90 but older tranny's like slightly thicker oil). just go to walmart and get some supertech(generic). its 8 bucks for a gallon.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Tavel said:


> dont worry about the FSM way to check the level. its stupid.
> 
> just replace all the oil in the tranny for good measure. might make your problems dissapear. and it only takes like 10 minutes. and costs about 10 bucks.
> 
> ...


Mine's at 51K, and acting funky/slipping. Would this
help? The car's been a daily driver for the last 4 years,
no racing or anything, but I think it'll cost me roughly
$500.00+ to get a new clutch installed. Is there any
guideline on when to change the transmission fluid?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Thaz a good question i got like 64000 on my G ride wondering if i should change it too


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

now is the fill hole the one thats pointing towards the radiator? and the drain hole is on the side by the wheel?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

200suchix said:


> Mine's at 51K, and acting funky/slipping. Would this
> help?


i dont know it if will help or not, but i believe clutches last over 100,000 miles so that should still be good. for 10 bucks its worth a shot though, right? 



200SushiX and aimlesspee said:


> Is there any
> guideline on when to change the transmission fluid?


replace the transmission oil/fluid on both manuals and autos every 30,000 miles or every 2 years, wich ever comes first; so you're all overdue. lol



Bbc84 said:


> now is the fill hole the one thats pointing towards the radiator? and the drain hole is on the side by the wheel?


absoutely right.


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

my oem clutch went 77,000 before i had to replace.


----------



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

My OEM stock clutch went 104k..Not to bad,ehh?

But now I gots a big Problem
My Trans Problem


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> id drop the tranny and replace the clutch neways..but it sounds like the sinkros


Yea the synchros are probably what's making the whirring noise. Sounds like the synchro sleeves may be worn or the linkage is off somehow. maybe a squashed tranny/motor mount?


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

200SushiX said:


> Mine's at 51K, and acting funky/slipping. Would this
> help? The car's been a daily driver for the last 4 years,
> no racing or anything, but I think it'll cost me roughly
> $500.00+ to get a new clutch installed. Is there any
> guideline on when to change the transmission fluid?


Only 51,000 miles. hmmmmm. Maybe adjust your clutch cable. Sometimes that helps.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Ickys SE-R said:


> My OEM stock clutch went 104k..Not to bad,ehh?
> 
> But now I gots a big Problem
> My Trans Problem


Im at 117,000 miles. Stock clutch with no slipping yet. Needs new cable though cause it grinds like a mother. The clutch pedal grinds that is. Not the tranny.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Grabbing late usually means bad clutch. Heavy clutch pressure usually means bad pressure plate. Sounds like time to replace them.


----------

